# How to burn .MOV to dvd?



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a Canon powershot that takes short videos. The files are .MOV and I can't get them to burn to dvd. I'm using a sony vaio running windows vista. Is there a program, or something, that I need to get? I'm kinda computer illiterate. :awh:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use DVD Flick. It's free and accepts most video formats.



Search Google & download DVD Flick.
Install and open the DVD Flick application.
Click "Add Title" from the menu on the right, then add your clip to the project.
Click "Project Settings" in the top menu.
On the General tab change the Encoder option to "Above Normal".
On the Video tab change Encoding to "Best" (if you don't set it at Best you'll get skips).
On the Audio tab keep all defaults.
On the Playback tab uncheck "Loop to first title when dome playing last". If you don't uncheck it will keep playing over & over.
On the Burning tab, you MUST check either Create iso image or Burn project to disk. If you don't check either of them then it won't produce anything. Usually you will check Burn project to disk to make a single DVD. If you want to burn a number of copies you will make an iso image that your DVD burning software can use to make multiple copies. You can check both if you wish.
Click the Accept button.
Insert a DVD-R blank into your burner.
Click the Create DVD tile at the top to start the process.
Some TV DVD players can accept movies burned to DVD+R, but all TV DVD players will accept movies burned to DVD-R. DVD Flick will burn to either. I suggest you always use DVD-R blanks for movies.

Even if you download a very large avi or mpeg for an entire movie, DVD Flick's encoding process will automatically reduce the size of the project to burn to a standard DVD-R disk. Entire films normally take about 2 1/2 hours to encode & burn, while small clips will encode & burn in proportionally less time.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks!!!!!


----------

